# sorry. not a how to but a thanks.



## bustamove (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW... i wanted to post this cuz i was reading thru some other forums and posts on this one about guys getting pissed off that mudinmyblood "stole" there idea or creation... the way i look at it is mudinmyblood spreads the idea, and its all in a collective place. its wicked i feel like a a kid in a candy store , VERY well layed out and to the point.

for instance highlifter has some good stuff... if you can find it thru search... PITA. nyroc gots some really good info, but when surfing that page i feel like its stuck in the 90's, it frustrates me at times. 

anyways. i wouldn't be surprised that if this got deleted, as its not really a how too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who is saying we stole something? If someone stole something, they stole it from us I can assure you of that. Especially if its center snorks. I can name you 2 companis right now that "stole" our design. Hell, my instructions put one of them out of business for the brute. NO sales....  that's why they are all mad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have stuff here but I either posted it myself or one of the Mods...Or Admins asked if they could first....and still gave me credit for it. I have to admit...I look over here first for stuff. Great site Polaris425.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Every how-to that I've seen has had a name attached to it for whoever had the original idea. IMO if that person wanted to keep it a secret, first they wouldn't have shared it with the whole world on another "public" forum, and they would probably state somewhere in the notes not to steal it.. If anyone has a problem with it, they should contact MIMB, and I'm sure they wouldn't have a problem removing the content... 

All that said... :mimbrules: My Brute would probly still be stock, no snorkels, no clutch springs, no busted cv-joints, etc. without MIMB... LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i see a lot of misconceptions about these how-to videos and articles. why does everyone seem to think that the person who made a video has to be the inventor of the idea? I assure you, we do not exist to claim as the creator of every single thing we have documented. We exist to share the information. Information is freedom. Once armed with information, you are free to perform you own work and save lots of money.

To summarize, a video/article is created because one doesn't exist showing you how to do something. that's what we do. show you how to do stuff.
I didnt invent changing seals or replacing cvboots but i showed you _how I did it myself_.
If an original idea is the subject of such article, the name of the person (if known) who pioneered that mod is cited.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Post Phreebsd....I agree.

Who is saying what though?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> i see a lot of misconceptions about these how-to videos and articles. why does everyone seem to think that the person who made a video has to be the inventor of the idea? I assure you, we do not exist to claim as the creator of every single thing we have documented. We exist to share the information. Information is freedom. Once armed with information, you are free to perform you own work and save lots of money.
> 
> To summarize, a video/article is created because one doesn't exist showing you how to do something. that's what we do. show you how to do stuff.
> I didnt invent changing seals or replacing cvboots but i showed you _how I did it myself_.
> If an original idea is the subject of such article, the name of the person (if known) who pioneered that mod is cited.


 
Exactly. Well Put Phree.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Well said Steve. Thats why you da man :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You mean Steve didn't invent changing out the cv boot? :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanna know where this is these people are saying this junk.. I'll defend this site to the end. 
I'm about to put my advanced google skills to work


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree Phreebsd...I wanna know too! I mean my gosh...if someone is mad of our how video's....good grief....people just took the time to help others out and if they are mad about that. They have issues!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> They have issues!


 
..... More than a magazine rack Sir.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i cant find anything.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably behind the scenes snorkel stuff... I can almost garuntee it. What else would it be? Thats our #1 ticket. Everything on this site, that did not origionate from this site, has been credited to the owner/originator at the top of the respective page.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

They still whining about that..... how many years has it been now?...hahaha jeesh


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow Drama....... the heck with the other sites I am a guy a few years older than you all and know a good site when I see it and stick to it. The good ones will come and the wanna b's will not stay long. Mods keep this going as it great place.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thom said:


> I am a guy a few years older than you all


Wanna bet? :bigok:

And you are correct sir, good people recognize what we have here, the ones that want drama, stop by but move on once they see we try to keep it to a very minimum .


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

there just pissed because people are finding this place and doing it them selfs instead of buy there overprice "kits". i love this place and it has saved me TONS of money thanks again


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

5 on Bruin!

If Phree couldn't find it with his mass resources then it must be...

WAYY behind the scenes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> i love this place and it has saved me TONS of money thanks again


That's what we're here for! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am with the rest of them here that say that if it was not for this site and the do it your selfs i would still have a stock bike. I love this place and can honestly say that i have only looked at the other sites one or two times. I am looking to buy my girls a rzr 170 and joined the rzrforum.com and i hate it over there. they are very pushy and you dont know anything and they are going to make you feel like a piece of poop on the side of the road. again i love this place and thank all the mods and admins and members for making it what it is.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

:thinking:I for one don't see how you all can say MIMB saves you money. It costs me every time I get on here, I see something new and I just have to try it out. If I had not found MIMB I wouldn't be trying this stuff so I would be saving money. :haha: :mimbrules:This is the best site on the web for 4 wheelers,And I am glad I found it!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:haha: True. Very true. I would still have a stock bike without MIMB. :nutkick:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeper said:


> :thinking:I for one don't see how you all can say MIMB saves you money. It costs me every time I get on here, I see something new and I just have to try it out. If I had not found MIMB I wouldn't be trying this stuff so I would be saving money. :haha: :mimbrules:This is the best site on the web for 4 wheelers,And I am glad I found it!!!!!


 
:agreed: LOL


----------

